# Autoglym Bird Dropping Wipes



## lee b (Mar 27, 2011)

anyone on here have an views about the ag bird crap wipes. i've only just seen them and wondered if there anygood or if theres something better. im in need of something like this because where i live theres that many trees i can guarantee when i give the car a good clean the little buggers have aimed for it by morning lol.
any draw backs or whatever

regards
lee


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

I've been using them the past year and always keep a couple of sachet's in the glovebox. Normally I find a couple of dabs with the wet cloth breaks the crap down and it can be quickly lifted off without any rubbing.










Folds out to quite a large wipe that's damp enough to cover a few large droppings.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I like these, better than nothing when your not near water!


----------



## lee b (Mar 27, 2011)

GolfFanBoy said:


> I've been using them the past year and always keep a couple of sachet's in the glovebox. Normally I find a couple of dabs with the wet cloth breaks the crap down and it can be quickly lifted off without any rubbing.
> 
> Folds out to quite a large wipe that's damp enough to cover a few large droppings.
> 
> thanks for that mate


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I just carry a bottle of Megs Last Touch and a MF in the car :thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I've always found that soaking a piece of tissue paper/kitchen towel and popping it over the poo for a few minutes works very well.

Tbh I only clicked the thread as I couldn't believe someone actually makes bird dropping wipes!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Are they cost beneficial, compared to something like a QD spray with MF cloth, that could be used several times before washing the cloth to use again ?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Might have to give these a go as the other half always leaves bird poo on the car and then tells me late at night


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

kempe said:


> Might have to give these a go as the other half always leaves bird poo on the car and then tells me late at night


My car got 'hit' 3 bloomin' times last Monday :

1st time : I'd just pulled up in the 'end of the row' parking space on the road to go into work. Lucky for me I decided to have a flick through the Iphone, as I was early, and then I had a total shower of bird bombs over the roof, and down the side...<grrrrrr> Straight to the boot, QD sprayed 'em and patted them off with one off the MF's I carry, in case of emeregencies, as such.

2nd time : Walked around to the car lunchtime to get away from the office for 1/2 hour, and yep - there they were - more SMALL bird bombs, lucky enough. QD spray out again, another cloth to the rescue.

3rd time : Again, went out to the car, this time to go home. A mother of mother-bird-bombs straight bang in the middle off the bonnet. This beast had discoloration in the centre too, so possible etching material with this one. After QD'ing, and leaving to settle, it seemed to wipe off real smoothly, so hopefully hadn't been there very long. Couldn't see any etching Yesterday, so looks like I got away with it.

Considering I'd moved the car after the first assault, I though I'd got away with it too.... :wall: :lol:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Kriminal said:


> Are they cost beneficial, compared to something like a QD spray with MF cloth, that could be used several times before washing the cloth to use again ?


They work out about 42p a sachet (come in packs of 10). Each wipe is wet enough to remove maybe 2 or 3 bird droppings before being discarded in the bin. As an 'emergency' item that can be stored in the glovebox I think they are ideal. Whatever AG have used in the wipe it does seem to break down crap quickly after a few dabs.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

carry both in the car


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I have these and like them compared to the armorall ones.

Had the (mis)fortune to use one. Worked very quickly and easily.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Toying with getting some of these - how to they affect wax/sealants?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Toying with getting some of these - how to they affect wax/sealants?


from memory not really they are abit like QD although tbh i have grabbed the QD and MF faster


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I just thought this product is so easy to carry/use. Only yesterday I helped an old biddy in Tesco's car park whose 11-plate Yaris looked like it had been dive-bombed by an entire squadron of seagulls. Being so close to the coast, we have rather too many sh!te hawks of all descriptions which I would happily cull given the opportunity.








_Caveat_: almost all Gulls carry the salmonella bug in their guts, so be especially careful of dealing with seagull crap on your car.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DW58 said:


> I just thought this product is so easy to carry/use. Only yesterday I helped an old biddy in Tesco's car park whose 11-plate Yaris looked like it had been dive-bombed by an entire squadron of seagulls. Being so close to the coast, we have rather too many sh!te hawks of all descriptions which I would happily cull given the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wear gloves then....cheers never knew that! :doublesho it is easy to use suppose it saves washing MF's just quicker for me to get my QD :lol: really should move the wipers for a proper test locked in the glove compartment :wall:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

A guy I know did his Phd thesis on the incidence of salmonella in Sea Birds - interesting stuff (not)


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DW58 said:


> A guy I know did his Phd thesis on the incidence of salmonella in Sea Birds - interesting stuff (not)


:lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just a tad







don't you think?


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Not the best thread to reading while having something to eat considering I removed some sort of dinosaur crap that was the full size of the wing yesterday, was baked in too


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hammer & chisel job was it?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Just a tad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah :lol: maybe he thought he was a bird?


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

DW58 said:


> Hammer & chisel job was it?


Would have done less damage that way :lol:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I use some ONR QD to soften. if needed i let them soak in some idrofile cotton dumped of ONR QD. 90% of the time i just spray a stream of ONR with a pump sprayer and they shift away.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I bought some of these a few months ago. They are working out great for me as since I've had them in my glovebox my car hasn't been bombed once!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

DW58 said:


> Toying with getting some of these - how to they affect wax/sealants?


They don't seem to have had any effect on the wax protection where I've removed a dropping. To be fair I wouldn't say I have to use them a lot, maybe once or twice a month. They don't seem to leave any marking when dried so they clean very well.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

GolfFanBoy said:


> They don't seem to have had any effect on the wax protection where I've removed a dropping. To be fair I wouldn't say I have to use them a lot, maybe once or twice a month. They don't seem to leave any marking when dried so they clean very well.


Excellent - I've gone ahead and bought a pack on ebay, so hopefully they'll have the preventive effect and keep the sh!te hawks away.









Sh!te hawks - feel the hate.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm feeling the hatred! I find the bird dropping wipes useful but find that they really only cut it with the white stuff. If you've got a crust of that brown cement welded to the car, they don't really touch it and they don't have enough moisture to soak in. 

I find they do dry and leave a noticeable residue but if you have a light car you won't notice.


----------

